# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  أبي مساعدتكم لكيفية نقل الصور للشبكة

## مرتضى محمد

*أنا عندي صور من تصميمي لكن ماعرف كيف انزلهم في الموقع تكفوا علموني كيف*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اخوي تقدر تنزل الصور من جهازك على شبكه الانتر نت عن طريق* 

*مركز تحميل لصور*

*وهناك مراكز كثيره*

*مجرد تكتب مركز تحميل لصور في جوجل بينقلك الى اكثر من مركز تحميل وهم ما شاء الله واجد*

*ان شاء الله تشوف ضالتك*


*وبعد ما تشوف مركز التحميل*



*تروح الى مركز التحميل وبتطع لك شاشه مشابه الى* 

**




*تضغط على* 
*..Browse*




*وتحط الصوره الي تبي تحملها بعد ما تبحث عنها* 


*وتضغط على تحميل الصوره*



*وبعد التحميل راح تطلع لك شاشه مشابه*

**


*وانت الي عليك اما تنسخ الصوره نفسها وتحطها مكان ما تبي*


*او تنسخ الرابط*
*المباشر وتحطه في*






*وتكون هذي النتيجه*


**






*ان شاء الله الشرح بسيط وعرفت له*



*دمتــ بود* 


دمتـ بود

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*مشكورة اختي الحين عرفت*

----------


## alzahrani33

الحمد لله 

ههههههه


سحر القوافي

الشرح جيد

يعطيك العافيه 

تقبلو مروري

----------

